# Toi aussi passe une bonne journée

## krinn

On le sais avec la conversion "speciale" produits informatique de 1€ ~= 1$ on nous (là il faut mettre un mot pour qualifier cela, mais j'ai pas trouvé de mot correct).

Mais avez-vous realisé a quel point?

Et voilà le prix de l'intel 4790K par exemple.

il est 339,99$ ici : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&cm_re=4790-_-19-117-369-_-Product

Bien sûr il finit avec la conversion magique à 329,95€ sur ldlc.com http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00168843.html

Ami belge, ta journée va être a toi aussi formidable à 332,70€ http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00168843.html

Mais le lien newegg permet de changer la devise du dollar en euros, comme ça, pas besoin de regarder la bourse pour savoir de combien on nous vole.

Et hop, voilà combien il coute en euros en fait : 256,44€

Voilà, je vous dis un truc que vous saviez déjà, mais je vouslais juste vous pourrir la journée.

Bonne journée  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Les tarifs de newegg sont TVA incluse? Les frais de douane?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello Krinn,

En général 1$ = 1€ si l'on tient compte des frais de douane et la TVA  :Wink: 

----------

## krinn

C'est la version UK du site, donc sauf si l'UK est déjà sortie de l'euro et j'ai pas vu l'info, y'a pas de taxe et frais de douane entre membres CEE.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *krinn wrote:*   

> C'est la version UK du site, donc sauf si l'UK est déjà sortie de l'euro et j'ai pas vu l'info, y'a pas de taxe et frais de douane entre membres CEE.

 

C'est le même prix étrangement sur "US, UK, Australia" en $. Alors j'ai comme un gros doute sur la prise en compte des TVA et autres frais de douane (surtout que sur la partie US, c'est marqué "free shipping").

Maintenant, on n'est pas à l'abris d'une bonne surprise, hein, mais je demande un peu plus de détails  :Smile: 

----------

